# Heat shield removed on 2011 Versa. Is it safe to drive?



## SU-1977 (Jan 2, 2021)

There was rattle when the car stopped. A mechanic friend removed the rusted heat shield in the front and assured me that the shield is not needed. Is the car safe to drive? Will the heat radiating from the muffler cause any damage? Thank you.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's the front shield covering the exhaust manifold, it's safe but not wise. The heat rising unabated off the manifold will gradually "bake" the EGI wiring harness and everything else on top of the engine, causing early embrittlement of all the plastic. That includes the wire insulation, so in the long run it's an invitation to problems.


----------



## SU-1977 (Jan 2, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> If it's the front shield covering the exhaust manifold, it's safe but not wise. The heat rising unabated off the manifold will gradually "bake" the EGI wiring harness and everything else on top of the engine, causing early embrittlement of all the plastic. That includes the wire insulation, so in the long run it's an invitation to problems.


Thank you for the valuable information. Is it possible/feasible to replace the shield? How much do the part and labor cost?

Pics of the shield are attached.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome! Those shields are from the front catalyst, not the manifold covering. Unfortunately they're part of the front pipe assembly, not available as separate parts. The gent who removed them for you is right, you can drive safely without them, but (BIG but), it's parking you'll need to be careful about. Never park on grass and be careful about fuel puddles at the gas station. The cat can exceed 1600 degF in normal operation, and those shields are meant to protect anything underneath the car from the extreme heat.


----------

